#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Roteador Cisco numa rede pública

## RafsQ

Boa noite pessoal , 
gostaria da opinião de vocês sobre esse pequeno projeto que estou querendo fazer numa praça.

Aqui tempos uma rede aberta para o pessoal realizar seus acesso na praça de alimentação e etc. 
O meu projeto consiste na seguinte ideia: Uma rb que controla todo tráfego e bloqueios de sites pornográficos e etc e os roteadores *cisco (EA2700-BR - Linksys)*  gerenciando os usuários. São 5 no total numa praça com um tamanho legal. 

Será que esses roteadores conseguem suportar 60/70 usuários simultâneos cada um ?

----------

